# الكنترول الخاص chilled water



## بسيوني حسن (3 يناير 2010)

عايزين نفتح مناقشة في الكنترول الخاص chilled water وخصوصا ان الكلام فية قليل فياليت من لديه معلمه لا يبخل بالمساعدة​


----------



## mottohotto (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الكنترول فى الشيلر هو منقسم الى انواع فمنها ما هو كهربائى و منها ما هو ميكانيكى و منها ما هو اليكترونى 
الكهربائى هو 
من البدايه مفتاح قاطع الكهرباء من النوع الحرارى و هو سيركت بريكر وظيفته هو الفصل عند وجود حمل 
ملحوظه - الكنترول المقصود بيه الحمايه و التحم فى التشغيل بسلاسه و امان 
مفتاح التسريب الارضى و هو يفصل اذا وجد تسريب فى الارضى نتيجه رجوع من الفاز الى النيوتر 
الفيوز بجميع انواعه 
اوفر كارنت و لو كارنت و ده لزياده الامبير و انخفاضه نتيجه الفلوت المسحوب
فولتج ريلاى ريلاى يفصل اذا انخفض او ارتفع الفولت 
موتور بروتيكتور بياخد الاشاره من الثيرمو المركب على الملفات 
ثيرمال و هو بيركب على الملفات يفصل عند ودود حراره للملفات
فاز ديدكتور و هو يفصل اذا سقطت فازه 
فاز روتاتينج و هو لاتجاه الفازات و هو مهم فى الكمبروسور اسكرو
اوفر لود المركب على الكونتاكتور 

الحمايات او الكنترول الموصل بالكهرباء و الغرض منه الحمايات الميكانيكيه للكمبروسر 
قاطع الوقايه من الضغط العالى 
قاطع الوقايه من الضغط المنخفض
قاطع الوقايه من ضغط الزيت 
الثيرموستات 
سلونايد فالف و سو اكمل لم بعد العوده


----------



## majdy82 (6 يناير 2010)

وين اهل الخبرة و الاختصاص ...وين


----------



## 000403 (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وما قصرت 

ولكن انا ابحث على دورات معتمد في هذا المجالفياريت اي حد عارف معهد او مركز معتمد يقوم بدورات في هذا المجال يدلنا عليه 


وشكرا مقدما ​


----------



## mottohotto (6 يناير 2010)

المعهد الايطالى (الدون بسكو ) فى مصر حى روض الفرج امام مستشفى العيون 
الدورات على مراحل كل مرحله بمبلغ و هم استاتذه 

مركز خدمه المجتمع بجامعه عين شمس - جامعه القاهره و ايضا الدورات مراحل 
نصيحه منى ليك 
اى مركز خدمه او ورشه او شركه اشتغل فيها ببلاش و هتلاقيها احسن من الدورات


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (7 يناير 2010)

ماذا عن انظمة السيطرة الهوائية الخاصة بالجلرات Pneumatic والقائمة على استخدام ضواغط للهواء وخزانات للهواء المضغوط الذي يقوم بالسيطرة على فتح جميع الصمامات ؟؟؟


----------



## pora (7 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mottohotto (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اكمل لكم انظمه السيطره فى الشيلرات 
هناك فى انظمه الشيلرات و هى عباره عن حساسات مركبه على كل من 
خط الضغط العالى و هو يستشعر درجه حراره الغاز و يسمى هاى جاس تمبريتشر
حساس اخر يوضع على خط السحب و يسمى لو جاس تمبريتشر 
حساس اخر يركب على خط السائل و يسمى سوبر هيت 
حساس اخر يركب على خط يركب فى الهواء المسحوب من محيط الشيلر عن طريق مراوح الكوندينسر و اسمه امبينت تمبريتشر و ده بيفصل على 55 درجه مئويه 
حساس اخر مركب فى فاصل الزيت و هو بيقوم بفتح العوامه عند بلوغ الزيت المستوى المعين ليرجع للكمبروسر 
حساس اخر مركب على جسم الكمبروسر و هو بيقيس درجه حراره الغاز الراجع 
طبعا كرانك كيس هيتر هو حمايه للكمبروسر فى حاله التوقف ليبخر اى سائل 
الكمبروسر ايضا بداخله حمايات ميكانيكيه و هى 
بلف عدم رجوع
بلف التصريف للضغط العالى 
صمام بيفتح اسمه ميش و هو خاص بالزيت لو حصل و انسد المصفى الخاصه بالزيت فيقوم بتهريبه الضغط الخاص بالزيت حتى لا يقوم الكمبروسر بسحب الاوساخ من الزيت و طردها داخل الدائره
هناك حساس يركب على خط الطرد الخاص بالكونسر و هو مثل هاى بريشر وظيفته يشغل المراوح لزياده التكثيف 
هناك فى خط السائل بلف تصريف لو حصل اى ضغط عالى و لم تعمل المراوح و هى تفتح عند 500 بى اس اى او على حسب المصنع 
مانع التجمد داخل الشيل اند تيوب و هو يمنع دوران الكمبروسر لعدم تكون الثلج و يفصل عند 4 درجه لو من النوع الميكانيكى 
اما لو على ديجيتال فيكون 2 او ايضا حسب المصنع 
داخل الشيل ان تيوب سخانات لاذابه الجليد و لها ثيرموستات يشغل اتوماتيك مع درجه حراره 2 و يفصل الكمبروسر 
فلو كنترول سويتش و هو يفصل الكمبروسر فى حاله توقف المضخات
هناك حمايه ميكانيكيه و اسمها ايرفنت و هى خاصه بدوره المياه لتسريب و طرد الهواء خارج دائره المياه
اى تايمر موجود داخل الدائره فهو حمايه للتشغيل المفاجئ
مفتاح اعاده التشغيل و هو ريسيت و هو مخصص لاعاده الكنترول للوضع الطبيعى 
ليد - لاج و هو مفتاح التناوبى التأرجحى و هو مخصص للتبديل بين الكمبروسرات للتعادل فى عدد ساعات التشغل و التوافق مع برامج الصيانه 
طبعا كل هذه الحمايات لا توجد فى شيلر واحد انا جمعت ما بين شيلر الانالوج و الديجيتال و ال بى سى 
و ائضا جمعت ما بين حمايات الكمبروسرات التردديه و الدوارنيه و الحلزونيه او الولبيه 
و ان شاء الله اول ما تصادف منى معلومه جديده هذكره لكم 
ملحوظه ان استعملت تعريب المصطلحات الانجليزيه للتسهيل على جميع الاعضاء 
شكرا
و ان شاء الله اول ما هصادف جديد هذكره


----------



## بسيوني حسن (16 يناير 2010)

والله يبشمهندس موتوهتو انت معلوماتك غزيرة في المجال وانا اسف لانقطاعي عن الحوار والرد علي المعلومات التي سردها يابشمهندس ولكن لا تبخل علينا بالمزيد وعايز استفسر منك علي جزء بالكنترول ان flow siwtch اطراف الكنترول الخاصة بة كيفية تركيبها عاي الريلي التلقيط واطرافه بتعكس الكهرباء علي اي اطراف ياريت لا تنهي المناقشة لان المناقشة معك مثمرة


----------



## mottohotto (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
هى عباره عن نقطه واحد اى طرف سلك واحد و مقطوع عند مفتاح السريان اللذى به نقطتين و عندما يغلق المفتاح بفعل ضغط المياه يغلق المفتاح و تبقى هاتين النقطتين نقطه واحد فيصل تغذيه الى الكونتاكتور الذى بدوره يغذى المضخات اى انه موصل بالتوالى مع الريلاى او الكونتاكتور اللذى يغذى المضخات 
ملحوظه الكنترول ليس له اى قواعد ثابته فكل شركه تصمم الكنترول حسب الماديات او حسب طلبات العملاء 
هناك شركات تقوم بتركيب ريلاى قبل الكونتاكتور 
هناك شركات تركب التغذيه مباشره الى الكونتاكتور 
المهم ان النظام واحد و الفكره واحده


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يناير 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا علي الاهتمام برد السريع يابشمهندس_

ارجو منك لوعندك توصيلة الفاز سكونس مع ريلاي رئيسي في الديرة يتحكم في المضخة الرئسية في الشلر وياريت لو في معلومة اضافية من عندك اكون شاكر


----------



## احمد دوالي (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد مركز تدريبي جديد
بالقاهرة
يعطي الدورات الاتية
تدريب الثلاجة المنزلية
تدريب التكييف(شباك وسبيلت وdx)
تدريب الشلر الترددي
تدريب الشلر screw
تدريب الشلر الطارد المركزي
عمرة الضاغط الترددي 
عمرة الضاغط الطارد المركزي
عمرة الضاغط screw
ويعطي المركز شهادات معتمدة من اشري وشركة يورك
العنوان
66شارع محمد مقلد متفرع من مصطفي النحاس -مدينة نصر
0121947400


----------



## mottohotto (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
توصيله الفاز سيكوينس سهله جدا 
هى عباره عن ريلاى بياخد ثلاث نقاط من ثلاثه فاز l1-l2-l3 توصلهم عند مدخل الريلاى 
و الخرج بيكون نقطه واحده عباره عن طرفين يعنى هى نقطه بس مقطوعه زى المفتاح بيوصل لكويل الكونتاكتور مع التوالى مع اى حمايه اخرى زى الفلوكونترول سويتش 
خدها قاعده 
اى حمايه توصل على التوالى 
اى تغذيه يبقه نوازى 
اسف جدا للتاخير فى الرد بس انا لم ارى ردك عندى الا اليوم 
شكرا


----------



## الطواب (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## abo .saqr (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين علي المعلومات القيمه دي وربنا يذيدك يا هندسا


----------



## aati badri (20 يونيو 2010)

لكم الشكر اجزله يا شباب
عشتم


----------



## يورك (22 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية
بس ياريت المصطلحات تكون بالانكليزي يعني كلمة اوفر يمكن واحد يقرأها اوفر من توفير وغيرها الكثير 
على الرغم كان في اتفاق بين الاعضاء على استخدام اللغة العربية الفصحى في الشرح والمصطلحات بالانكليزي


----------



## سعيدابراهيم555 (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشالله
نور الله طريقك
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## aati badri (10 سبتمبر 2012)

circuit breaker










Actuator lever - used to manually trip and reset the circuit breaker. Also indicates the status of the circuit breaker (On or Off/tripped). Most breakers are designed so they can still trip even if the lever is held or locked in the "on" position. This is sometimes referred to as "free trip" or "positive trip" operation.
Actuator mechanism - forces the contacts together or apart.
Contacts - Allow current when touching and break the current when moved apart.
Terminals
Bimetallic strip.
Calibration screw - allows the manufacturer to precisely adjust the trip current of the device after assembly.
Solenoid
Arc divider/extinguisher


----------



## aati badri (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مفتاح التسريب الارضى

Leakage Circuit Breaker


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## fahamycom (4 مايو 2013)

sooooo thanks sir


----------



## عمران احمد (12 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام دائما


----------



## ابراهيم هندى (19 مايو 2013)

مرفق صورة فلو سويتش


----------



## drmady (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hikal007 (25 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

